# Exercise a year on...



## aparsonsmoore (Sep 22, 2021)

Having been diagnosed with Type 2 in June 2020, I resumed cycling after a few years away from it and some halfhearted attempts to take it up again. As with any sport, it was hard at first - you're unfit and lack stamina. You've also go the nagging feeling that with diabetes you may have to accept a lower level of performance. This wasn't helped by having just turned 50.

Once I had resumed cycling, I soon found myself enjoying it again. This was helped by purchasing a new bike and joining a club. The club was supportive and had a policy of not leaving riders behind if they are struggling (if you are thinking of joining a club, check this as some are very racing orientated). I was fortunate to have gained a level of fitness  after my diagnosis (shocked into becoming more active) and the loss of weight I'd experienced helped.

After six months my HB1AC level was 42 mmol/mol and the same six months later. So being foolhardy, I decided to test my new found energy by attempting a 200km audax. I completed this in 9 hours 15 minutes and was the fastest rider (although an audax is not a race). The next big ride was from where I live to my holiday destination - a 155 mile ride. It was hard work, but I managed it within the day by starting a 7am and completing the ride at 6pm (I had two breaks on the way). My average speed was 16.3mph, which wasn't too shabby. A week later, I returned, although a navigation error meant that this was a 168 mile ride, with the last 10 miles in the dark.

Some thoughts on nutrition - I did a finger prick test before the ride to see where I was at. Having felt OK, I took a selection of gels, some cereal bars and two water bottles with an isotonic tablet added in each. I planned to eat a bar/gel every hour, with bottle replenished regularly (I probably went through six in the day). I had two breaks - one at a delightfully dull service station for a coffee and a diet coke. This was then followed by a second stop at the midway point, with a coffee, bacon sandwich and chips.

Having finished, I felt reasonably fresh and could still walk. More importantly, I also felt that my diabetes had not proved a barrier.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Sep 23, 2021)

Excellent story that shows what can be acheived if you go for it. It is a little similar to my experience, I was diagnosed at age 55 and started cycling to try to get fit. You seem to be a better cyclist than I am. After going back to swimming and starting to do the park runs I took up triathlon which, after about four years brought me to the highest level of fitness that I had been in years. It seems as though your trajectory has been similar to mine. I have had a few problems with my health since then but I seem to be mostly over that now so, with luck, I will be building back up.

My recovery story is here if you want to compare notes.


			https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/tiny-steps.63909/


----------



## Grldtnr (Sep 23, 2021)

All very encouraging, I used to cycle a lot,doing Audax, and cycle touring,  I had to retire from doing the harder stuff after being knocked off, some 20 yrs ago, but all that was before diagnosis.
I am beginning to find my wheels again, but I will never be the cyclist I was, complications from my accident 20 yrs ago,  but I do not worry about carb loading or sugars for riding that I do.
I know what I eat for cycling I will work it off, as long as I don't go overboard with it, an excuse to eat those things I otherwise avoid now, but I am still mindfull of what I eat & drink, and I am still of the beer, tho' the occasional one gets past the lips, but only the one and ones I haven't tried before.
I am good for a 50 mile ride, but that's enough now, not the 100 milers I was doing.
A daily bike potter keeps me fit.


----------

